# كشف معظم الاعطال الموجودة فى السيارات



## eng_ sindbad (1 يوليو 2008)

اليكم بعض الاعطال الممكن حدوثها عند قيادتك للسيارة​​​​اولا : المحرك​


المحرك لا يدور عند إدارة المفتاح
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
ضعف البطارية أو تلفها 
- اشحن البطارية أو غيرها 

رداءة توصيل كابلات البطارية 
- نظف أقطاب البطارية أو غير الكابلات 
التشغيل خلال دفع العربة مع تعشيق السرعة الثانية 

احتمال وجود ماء داخل السلندرات أو حشر المكابس 
- لابد من اللجوء لميكانيكي متخصص للكشف والإصلاح 

وجود خطأ في تعشيق ترس المارش مع ترس الحدافة وعادة ما ينتج عن ذلك صوت عند محاولة الإدارة
- يعاد تربيط وضبط المارش في مكانه الصحيح لاحتمال 
عطل في مفتاح التوصيل الرئيسي 
- إصلح العيب أو استبدل قفل الكونتاكت

المحرك يدور ببطء ولكن لا يبدأ الحركة 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
ضعف البطارية 
- أعد شحن البطارية إذا تأكدغير البطارية إذا تأكد تلف البطارية 

سوء التوصيلات أو تآكل الكابلات الرئيسية 
- غير الكابلات التالفة أو أعد إحكام الوصلات

عدم تلامس الكابل الأرضي مع الهيكل جيداً 
- نظف مكان الوصلة جيداً واحكم الربط 

عيب في المارش 
- يزال العيب أو يستبدل المارش

زيادة لزوجة الزيت في كرتير الزيت 
- يفرغ الزيت ويعاد الملء بزيت ذو لزوجة مناسبة 

المحرك يدور بطريقة عادية ولكن لا يبدأ في الاشعال 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
اختبر وجود الكهرباء في سلك البوجيهات إذا تأكد وجود عيب في دورة الاشعال فقد يكون هناك عدم وجود كهرباء في أسلاك البوجيهات 
اختبر الكهرباء القادمة من البوبينة واختبر الأسلاك الموصلة للبوبينة واختبر غطاء الاسبراتير من حيث الشروخ أو الرطوبة واختبر أيضاً الأبلاتين وتأكد من عدم وجود قصور في أي منها أو فصل في أي منها عدم وجود كهرباء في سلك التوصيل من الاسبرتير للبوجيه 
انزع فلتر الهواء وراقب سلامة عمل بوابات الكربراتير وتأكد من أنه يقوم برش البنزين عند ضغط دواسة البنزين عند وجود كهرباء في اسلاك البوجيهات ويدل على ذلك حدوث شرارة بين أي سلك من أسلاك البوجيهات عند تقريب طرفه من جسم المحرك لمسافة 5 - 10 م وإدارة المارش 

المحرك يدور ولكن لا يبدأ في الإشعال 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
اختبر عمل طلمبة الوقود بنزع خرطوم توصيل الوقود من ناحية الكربراتير ثم ادر المحرك بالمارش واختبر اندفاع البنزين من الخرطوم مع دوران المحرك
اضغط بدال البنزين عدة مرات وانظر خلال الكربراتير فإذا بدا جافاً فإن ذلك يعني وجود شوائب في فونيات الكربراتير وفي مدخل غرفة العوامة ويجب تنظيفها وإذا بدا الكربراتير به آثار بنزين فذلك يعني أن العيب في شمعات الاحتراق ويجب فكها والتأكد من سلامتها ومن الخلوص بين طرفيها عند التأكد من وصول البنزين للكربراتير 
تأكد من وجود بنزين في تنك السيارة لأنه في بعض الأحيان يعطي عداد البنزين قراءة خاطئة عدم وجود بنزين في التنك
تأكد من سلامة توصيلات خراطيم البنزين وعدم وجود سد بها تأكد من نظافة فلتر البنزين افتح غطاء طلمبة البنزين ونظف الطلمبة من الداخل وأعد الغطاء مع التأكد من احكام إغلاقه في حالة طلمبة البنزين الميكانيكية 

المحرك يحدث فيه " باك فاير " أو تخرج شحنة بنزين من الكربراتير
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
أسباب العطل أعد ضبط توقيت الاسبراتير 
خطأ في ضبط توقيت الاسبراتير 
وجود رطوبة في غطاء الاسبراتير أو في أسلاك الاسبراتير جففه جيداً وتأكد من سلامة توقيت الاشتعال 


ثانيا : اداء المحرك​
المحرك يبطل في السرعات البطيئة والمحرك بارد
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
اضبط صمام الخانق (الشفاط)
صمام الخانق (الشفاط) يحتاج ضبط 
أعد تشغيل وصلات التشغيل وغير التالف منها 
صمام الخانق (الشفاط) لا يعمل 
يعاد ضبط عدد اللفات ليكون حوالي 700 لفة / دقيقة 
السرعة البطيئة مضبوطة على عدد لفات قليل جداً 

المحرك يبطل في السرعات البطيئة حتى بعد التسخين 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

عدم ضبط الهواء والبنزين بطريقة صحيحة 
- يعاد ضبط الهواء والبنزين للسرعة البطيئة 

سدد في " باك " نافورة السرعة البطيئة 
- نظف الباك النافورة جيداً 

زرجنة في صمام الخانق (الشفاط) 
- تأكد من سلامة عمل الخانق (الشفاط)

نقطة تلامس " الابلاتين " متآكلة أو غير مضبوطة 
- نظف وأعد ضبط خلوص نقط التلامس في الموزع 

طفح الكربراتير (الشرقان)
-أعد ضبط مستوى البنزين في غرفة العوامة بضبط العوامة 

وجود تسرب في الخلخلة الناتجة عن حركة المكابس 
-تأكد من احكام ربط كل من الكربراتير وفرن الحر وكل التوصيلات الموصلة في فرن الحر 


عدم انتظام السرعة البطيئة للمحرك 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

عدم ضبط السرعة ومخلوط الكربراتير 
-أعد ضبط المخلوط للسرعة البطيئة وأعد ضبط عدد اللفات للسرعة البطيئة 

وجود تسريب في إحكام التفريغ الناتج عن حركة الاسطوانات مما يؤدي إلى دخول هواء عن طريق الكربراتير ونقل قوة المخلوط الداخل 
عدم ضبط خلوص قاطع تيار الموزع " الأبلاتين " أو تآكل طرفيه 
-أعد الضبط 

عدم ضبط خلوص شمعات الاحتراق " البوجيهات " 
-أعد ضبط خلوص شمعات الاحتراق أو غيرها إن لزم الأمر

عدم ضبط توقيت الاشتعال تماماً 
-أعد ضبط توقيت الاشتعال 
اختبر احكام ربط الكربراتير وفرن الحر وتوصيلاته 

المحرك يبطل عند التعجيل
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

طلمبة التعجيل بالكربراتير لا تعمل أو انها تعمل بكفاءة منخفضة 
-اختبر قوة تدفق البنزين لغرفة العوامة قبل الشروع في اصلاح طلمبة التعجيل في الكربراتير 

صمام الخانق لا يعمل جيداً أو أنه غير مضبوط 
-اختبر عمل صمام الخانق وأصلح العيب 

عدم كفاية البنزين الواصل للكربراتير 
-نظف ابرة الكربراتير وقاعدة الأبرة ثم اختبر مستوى الوقود في غرفة العوامة 

وجود قصر في داخل الموزع يسببه جهاز التقديم الأتوماتيكي 
-اختبر اسلاك الموزع الداخلية وتأكد من عدم وجود اسلاك عارية ممكن أن تؤدي إلى عملية قصر الدائرة 

كثرة الرواسب في فلتر الهواء 
-نظف أو غير عنصر الترشيح في فلتر الهواء 


المحرك لا يؤدي التعجيل المطلوب والمتناسب مع ضغط دواسة البنزين 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

عدم ضبط توقيت الاشتعال 
-أعد ضبط توقيت الاشتعال 

تسرب في التفريغ الناتج داخل المحرك 
-أعد الأحكام وغير الجوانات التالفة 

عدم كفاية كمية البنزين الداخلة 
-نظف ابرة الكربراتير والنافورات 

المحرك لا يؤدي التعجيل المناسب مع ضغط دواسة البنزين : 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

عدم ضبط أنواع توصيل الحركة من الدواسة إلى الكربراتير
- أختبر الدواسة وأن طول مشوار الدواسة متناسب مع طول مشوار بوابة الكربراتير 

عدم ضبط خلوصات صمامات محرك السيارة 
-أعد ضبط خلوصات صمامات المحرك 

عدم كفاية ضغط المكابس قبل الإشعال 
-عملية رودية للصمامات أو غير جوان وش السلندر 

عدم ضبط مقدم الشرارة الأتوماتيكي 
-غير أي جزء متآكل أو مكسور وأعد احكام توصيلات خرطوم الخلخلة الواصل للموزع 

قلة القدرة الناتجة عن المحرك : 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

عدم ضبط توقيت الاشتعال 
-أختبر الدواسة وأن طول مشوار الدواسة متناسب مع طول مشوار بوابة الكربراتير 

عدم ضبط مقدم الشرارة الأتوماتيكي 
-أعد ضبط واصلاح اللازم 

تسرب الخلخلة من المحرك 
-أختبر وأصلح سبب التسرب من فرن الحر أو الكربراتير 

عدم ضبط خلوصات الصمامات 
-أعد ضبط الخلوصات

قلة الضغط داخل الأسطونات 
-اختبر ضغط المحرك ويرسل المحرك للعمرة إذا كانت حالته تحتاج إلى عمرة 

قلة كمية الوقود الواصل إلى الكربراتير 
-أختبر طلمبة البنزين أو ابرة الكربراتير ثم نافورات الكربراتير 

عدم ضبط الوصلات الميكانيكية من البدال إلى الكربراتير 
-أعد ضبط الوصلات ليتناسب مشوار الدواسة مع مشوار الباب في الكربراتير 

المحرك يبطل عند إيقاف السيارة ولكن يدور في الأحوال الأخرى : 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

مسمار ضبط باب الكربراتير يحتاج إعادة ضبط 
-اضبط السرعة البطيئة بتزويد عدد اللفات 

انسداد فونية دخول الهواء 
-يتم تنظيف الفونية جيداً 

تسرب في طلمبة عن طريق فرن الحر 
-اختبر احكام ربط كل الأجزاء الموصلة لمدخل الهواء بما فيها ماسورة التقديم الاتوماتيكي 

زيادة سخونة المحرك 
-اختبر توقيت الاشعال ودورة التبريد وضبط الكربراتير وشد سير المروحة وكذلك الترموستات لمعرفة سبب زيادة سخونة المحرك 

زيادة سخونة شمعات الاحتراق " البوجيهات "
-اختبر مدى مطابقة نوع البوجيه لمواصفات السيارة 

وجود نقطة كربونية ساخنة داخل غرفة الاشتعال 
-إزالة الشوائب الكربونية المترسبة داخل غرفة الاشعال 

اختلال ضبط خلوصات الصمامات في المحرك
- أعد ضبط الخلوصات 

تسرب في الخلخلة داخل المحرك 
-أعد احكام ربط الوصلات الخاصة بدائرة الحر 

المحرك يعطس ويبطل 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

وقود خطأ من حيث الدرجة 
-أعد ملء التانك بالوقود المناسب الوقود المستعمل أعد ضبط توقيت الاشعال توقيت الشرارة بعيداً جداً عن التوقيت الصحيح 
وجود عطل في جهاز التقديم الاتوماتيكي 
-اختبر اليايات والأثقال الخاصة بالطرد المركزي داخل الموزع 
زيادة سخونة المحرك 
-اختبر شمعات الاحتراق
زيادة السخونة في شمعات الاحتراق 
-ازل الرواسب الكربونية من داخل غرف الاشتعالاختبر دورة التبريد زيادة الترسيبات داخل غرفة الاشتعال 

تساقط مياه من الشكمان عند بدء الادارة في الجو البارد 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
لا عيب في المحرك وانما يعد ذلك دليلاً على إحكام المحرك - لا يتم عمل شئ في المحرك 

تساقط مياه من الشكمان في درجات الحرارة العادية 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
تلف جوان كتلة الاسطوانات 
- غير جوان كتلة الأسطوانات

وجود شرخ بغطاء كتلة الاسطوانات أو عدم استواء سطحه الأسفل 
- يتم كشط غطاء كتلة الاسطوانات

المحرك يقطع مع السرعات العالية : 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

وجود اتساخ أو عدم احكام في الوصلات الكهربية في دورة الاشتعال 
-نظف واحكم الرباط 

احتراق أو اتساخ نقطي التلامس في الموزع " الأبلاتين " 
-نظف أوغير " الأبلاتين " 

تلف شمعات الاحتراق " البوجيهات " 
-غير البوجيهات 

وجود شوائب في الكربراتير
-نظف الكربراتير

عدم ضبط خلوصات الصمامات بالمحرك 
-اختبر وأعد ضبط خلوصات الصمامات

زيادة الشوائب في فلتر الهواء 
-نظف أو غير عضو الترشيح في فلتر الهواء

المحرك به تقطيع وعدم انتظام 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

وجود مياه مع الوقود 
-تأكد من نظافة وعدم اختلاط الوقود الموجود بالتنك بأي مياه

عدم كفاية مستوى الوقود في الكربراتير 
-اضبط مستوى البنزين في غرفة العوامة بواسطة ضبط العوامة في الكربراتير

الوقود على وشك النفاذ من الخزان أو قلة الوقود الواصل للكربراتير 
-أعد ملء خزان السيارة واختبر فلتر الوقود ووصلات الوقود وسلامة عمل طلمبة الوقود

المحرك لا تصل درجة حرارته لدرجة الحرارة العادية 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

عدم ضبط الترمستات أو عدم توافقه مع مدى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة للمحرك 
-غير الترموستات بآخر له المواصفات الصحيحة

تلف وحدة الاحساس بالحرارة الموجودة بالردياتير 
-غير عضو الاحساس بالحرارة بآخر سليم

عداد الحرارة أو مبينة الحرارة في السيارة 
-غير المبينة بأخرى سليمة 


منقول للاهمية

ننتظر الردود الجميلة

التوقيع














سلامى للجميع ..................​


----------



## المهندس العيساوي (2 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يااخ على هذا الموضةع الجميل


----------



## عبود ميك (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووور أخي موضوع مفيد.


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (2 يوليو 2008)

تشكر جزيلا على هالموضوع الشيق و الجميل


----------



## صائب العربي (3 يوليو 2008)

شكراً أخي في الله وجزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## haderian (3 يوليو 2008)

لم اقرأ كل ما كتب ولكن شكرا لك على المجهود. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا باش مهندس


----------



## abo79 (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووو ر يا اخ العزيز


----------



## mnci (6 يوليو 2008)

الله يحفظك اخى الكريم
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## م ميكانيكي (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tariqsamer (6 يوليو 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ابوحسين2 (8 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي على ه\ا الموضوع الجيد وارجو ان تفيدنا في ما يتعلق بالمحركات التي تعمل بالبخاخ


----------



## khalid_50 (8 يوليو 2008)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير وفى انتظار المزيد
وفقك الله


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (24 يوليو 2008)

ألف شكر على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## م شريفة (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا زميلي على هذة المعلومات .. والله المعلومات قيمة وحلوة وحسيت وكأنها دورة في أعطال السيارات ..
ألف شكر ... ونتمنى منك المزيد .... بالتوفيق.


----------



## ابن العميد (26 يوليو 2008)

سلام عليكم اخي سندباد
ماشاء الله علي اجمل ما قرأت في اعطال السيارات انتا فاجئتني بالاسلوب ده ربنا يزيدك ويكرمك ويجعله عمل ينتفع به 
م.اسامة عمر سليمان


----------



## أبوظافر (27 يوليو 2008)

جزااااك الله خير الجزاء .............


----------



## اسلام عمار (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور أخي موضوع مفيد.


----------



## masafi5 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل جدا يا ريس


----------



## اللقلق (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً أخي في الله وجزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## فرج البل (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جا جدا جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر محمد3 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا صديقى سندباد على هذه المعلومات القيمه التى تنم على دراسه جيده واسلوب متميز
وجزا الله دكتورنا د/الشناوى خيرا على ما قدمه لنا فى عالم المحركات مما انتج لنا مثلك من العابقره المميزين
وكل عام وانتم بخير

صديقك/عمر


----------



## عمر محمد3 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا صديقى سندباد على هذه المعلومات القيمه التى تنم على دراسه جيده واسلوب متميز
وجزا الله دكتورنا د/الشناوى خيرا على ما قدمه لنا فى عالم المحركات مما انتج لنا مثلك من العابقره المميزين
وكل عام وانتم بخير

صديقك/عمر


----------



## eng_asalem (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يوسف يوسف (17 سبتمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## المساعدي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## المساعدي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

h`11111111111111


----------



## ساين توك (19 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chance (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا.الله يحفظك اخى الكريم


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا فنان


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## كيموانتيمومان (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## محمد بن القاسم (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. حمد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع ممتاز 
وأفضل توضع نسخة في درج كل سيارة


----------



## الثراوين (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر والى الامام


الثراوين


----------



## ضياء الحق (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي علي الموضوع المفيد


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (5 أكتوبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ميكانيكي ديزل (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## التكريتي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكر مجهودك ولكن تعذر علي فهم بعض المصطلحات من كلامك مثل المارش وغيرها مسميات غريبة لو كنت مسميها باللغة الانكليزية يمكن كانت اوضح لنا جميعا لان لهجتنا يمكن تختلف عن لهجتك وكذلك احنا موضوع ل iceمكائن الاحتراق الداخلي درسناها بالانكليزي


----------



## التكريتي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

واسف على الازعاج


----------



## mahmoud200 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس مشهور (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً بجد على المعلومات دي


----------



## عدنان طه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك م.سندباد
موضوعك مفيد


----------



## eng_ sindbad (27 أكتوبر 2008)

نرجو من الاشراف تثبيت هذا الموضوع نظرا لاهميتة


----------



## النجم مصر (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا جميل


----------



## ابو الحاج (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكووووووووو ر يا اخ العزيز و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

اكثر من راااااااائع


----------



## shadyahmed (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا عزيزى


----------



## microlog (21 ديسمبر 2008)

thank youuuuuuuuuu


----------



## م/زيكو تك (21 ديسمبر 2008)

eng_sidbad انت انسان جمييييييييييييييل وفقك الله ونفع بك امه الاسلام


----------



## maher yasin (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على إفادتنا


----------



## اسامة القاسى (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يااخى على الموضوع الجميل وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## alnini_eng (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً بش مهندس علي التقرير المفيد وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ابو الأمين (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## موائع (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراا جزيلااااا ولكنى ساضطر الى تغيير اسم المستخدم من الموائع الى المحركات


----------



## راشد خلف الله (24 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا علي هذا العرض ا لرائع


----------



## عبدالرازق على نعيم (25 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you for your good work


----------



## سندس حازم (25 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جيد .... شكراًً لجهودك


----------



## احمد كباكا (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات ، مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## xpodx (24 أكتوبر 2009)

المكتوب من عنوانه شكرا اخي ولا كن لم اكمل كل الشرح


----------



## soso.star (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدااااااا على المعلومات المفيده


----------



## alaahosam (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور مهندس سندباد جدا وعندي استفسار كيفية قياس مستوى زيت الجير بوكس بالسيارات الاتوماتيك اثناء دوران السيارة ام بعد وقوف السيارة لفترة


----------



## abdu31 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على الجهد وفقك الله


----------



## Red-Storm (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (25 نوفمبر 2009)

تشكر جزيلا على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## هناا11 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هالمعلومات لكن كل هذا ولم استفد من العطل الموجود بسيارتي


----------



## jody (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا سندباد بجد استفدنا ونتمي المزيد


----------



## م محمود بدر (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## صناعي1 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله المصرى (25 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جيدجدا


----------



## louhab (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً أخي في الله وجزاك الله خيراًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاً


----------



## أبو أحمد. (7 يناير 2010)

بجد موضوع مفيد جا تشكر عليه


----------



## أسامةعبد الله (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## ali mohamad (24 فبراير 2010)

many thanks


----------



## Suliman1 (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله خير علي الموضوع الرايع والا كثر من رايع


----------



## خبير الاردن (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرآ000000000000000


----------

